# G&H Dark Flake unscented



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dark Flake
Brand:Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.
Tin Description:	A very strong, but very cool smoke is the result of combining in equal proportions only Malawi Dark Fired Leaf and Indian dark air-cured leaf. No additional flavours. You can smell in this tobacco the Smokey flavour of the dark fired leaf derived from its curing process of being hung above smoky fires, and the sweeter, yet still strong 'cigar type' flavour of the dark-air-cured Indian leaf.
Country of Origin;UK
Curing Group:Fire Cured
Contents:	
Burley
Virginia
Cut:	Flake
Packaging:	Bulk

I rubbed out some DF that i got in a sampler from forum member Jessefive and loaded it into my cob that I had tainted with the Ghost of Ennerdale Flake. I packed it in using the 3 layer method and set it to flame. One light was all it took to get this bad boy going. (Didnt even need a char light and never went out until the bowl bottom)

I smoked it in a very methodical sipping manner and noticed the ghost of Ennerdale at first but it was a short appearance. This tobacco has no ghost of its own that I can detect unless pure spicey deep tobacco flavor is what you call a ghost. It reminded me of a cigar actually and went from that flavor back to virgina throughout the bowl. Pretty much a straight forward powerhouse of a dark flake which is probably every bit as strong as 1792. Like getting hit in the the face with a 2x4 if you aren't expecting the nic hit. I was ready however and recall Andrew talking about this ones strength. I smoked it on full stomach while rocking on the front porch in my rocker. I probably looked like an old farmer out there surveying his land. This one does get the mind to go places and the flavor is for tobacco purists. 

Not like any lakeland I have tasted to date and I will likely keep some of this around for when I want a good strong smoke and need to exorcize ghost demons of Grandma's past from my cobs. I wonder what over the counter I could mix this with to make it more of an all day smoke. Any ideas?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Why doesn't smokingpipes ever carry this?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> Dark Flake
> I wonder what over the counter I could mix this with to make it more of an all day smoke. Any ideas?


Prince Albert.

Thanks for the review! Always on the lookout for kickass nicotine.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review Brian!


drastic_quench said:


> Why doesn't smokingpipes ever carry this?


They do carry it, but is one of the GH blends that frequently goes out of stock. I assume it is fairly popular.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Great review Brian!
> 
> They do carry it, but is one of the GH blends that frequently goes out of stock. I assume it is fairly popular.


Correct here is a link
Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Bulk Dark Flake Unscented Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

I think it may be in stock at the moment too.


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

I purchased 8 oz. bulk a few years ago. There was a soapiness to it when i first smoked it, it gradually dissapated over time. The cigar note some people mentioned took close to 8 months to develop from the first day i received it. Maybe my batch was different.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

This is manly-man tobacco and it might put some hair on your chest; it's perfect for a relaxing after-dinner smoke and Brian's review is spot-on to my experience. 

I would call G&H Dark Flake imperfect for a Monday wake-up puff along with a morning brioche, strawberry jam and a cup of coffee. The stuff is too cerebral for distractions, not that the average virginia smoker couldn't withstand Malawi-Wowee in the morning.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the scented version! (don't let the Scented part scare you) I feel that it have no big lakeland OOMMPH only a very big NIC OOMPH.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Great initial review, Brian.
Especially the part about this blend having no ghost of it's own. Any Lakeland scent found in the tin/bag aroma quickly dissipates. 
This is every bit a clean, full, Dark Fired blend, in a great way. Plenty of Vit N, and lots of deep Malawi flavor. Goes great with strong drink. In fact, it almost needs one due to the raw strength of the blend.
Aside from some HTF tobaccos, this is the only blend I've really stocked up on. I don't see it developing much in 5 or 10 years. But I also don't want to be without it. Ever.


----------

